# Colour Experts



## Lisa (Apr 19, 2009)

We had a welsh pony foal born on Friday. The sire is black, the dam is gray. The foal looks like it will not gray out to me, as I see no white hairs on her muzzle, flanks or around her eyes. The woman who's kids come and ride says that this filly will gray out because she has lighter hairs on her belly and legs. I disagree, because as I explained to her the majority of black based gray foals are born an actual black, while black foals are born a mousy gray. Her two year old half sister is chestnut and hasn't started to gray out and this woman also thinks that that filly will gray out




I would like to win this argument LOL! Tell me which of us is right - is she black or gray.


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2009)

It's hard to tell with that picture, with all the light reflecting off the foal's coat. (nice baby, btw!) I'm guessing that since you know the signs of graying, and you don't see them on this foal, it likely is not going to go gray. The lady who thinks that it will, and the 2 1/2 year old sister too, apparently thinks that ALL a gray's foals will gray out.


----------



## shelly (Apr 19, 2009)

:wub Congrats...he is beautiful!!! He looks black to me...just like my black arab did when he was born!!!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you for the compliments! She's a firecracker, that's for sure!

Here's a video of her if you are interested (might even help you identify better



)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/tru...il192009002.jpg


----------



## JaiteraMiniatures (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm not sure xD he sure seems to have a lot of whiter hairs on his legs and belly, but then again usually greys have white around eyes and muzzle (like you said ) Adorable either way



Is a blue roan possible? My filly had a grey dam and black tobiano sire and she is a blue roan tobiano...so maybe? Who knows xD

Add: Very handsome daddy for sure



I guess she'll be your little mystery until you know for sure


----------



## Lisa (Apr 20, 2009)

Definitely not roan. The mother is gray, with I believe chestnut base and the sire is black with chrome.

This is her very handsome sire:






They aren't white hairs on her legs and belly, rather lighter gray. Her sire is also most likely Sabino. He has the white chin and chrome, but does not have the flecking.


----------



## markadoodle (Apr 26, 2009)

smoke black ya i had a foal BORN RED BAY AND NOW HE IS BLACKER THAN ASHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW IS IT POSSIBLE?!


----------

